# DAB Radio



## Dano28 (Feb 10, 2013)

Anybody experienced or experiencing problems with DAB signal?

I got in the car today and DAB is unavailable (not the first time) most FM stations ok although R1 kept on cutting out. Whole way to the gym I have no DAB signal, leave the gym and DAB ok again.

Got it booked in 2nd December for a check.

Partner has an Audi with DAB and no problems, so I know the signal is ok in our area.


----------



## no name (Feb 16, 2014)

yeah it's not great, turns off in cloudy weather.

I think that's just dab for you


----------



## StevesTTS (May 16, 2015)

Should DAB really be that bad?

I've had the same problem, works perfectly then intermittently, then not at all. Problems usually start when I get back in the car after a short time but seems OK in the morning [smiley=huh2.gif] . Happens all the time so I'm going to get it checked out. I live in South London.


----------



## SiHancox (Sep 12, 2011)

No such problem and I have and my stations set on DAB to basically try that side out - Mk2 only had FM so wanted to see how the signal stood up, which so far is fairly good.

Read DAB signal can be intermittent (certainly when compared to FM) depending on catchment area but would not think it would last for the whole out going trip then reappear on homeword one, unless it was weather related (ie very overcast going, fine coming back).

If the other vehicle you have access to is fine under the same circumstances it might just be down to a poor aerial connection, especially if it's just started - sorry can't help any more.


----------



## Dano28 (Feb 10, 2013)

Yeah see my only previous experience of DAB is in the mrs' car and it's never failed to find a station or signal

So no I don't think it should be that bad in the modern day not like DAB is new!

Weather wise was same on return journey as leaving, couldn't get it at start of journey nor the end of the journey, then an hour later get back in car and it's all fine.. As said it affected FM R1 too so must be something to do with the aerial..?


----------



## SiHancox (Sep 12, 2011)

If I remember correctly, and it's been on my home HiFi, out of all the BBC stations Radio 1 is the first to suffer if you have issues with the aerial or on the reception fringe, Radio 3 usually the last due to its greater transmitter strength (in my location anyhow). If it happens on different bands (FM as well) the aerial would be my first suspect - fingers crossed.


----------



## Critter10 (Nov 4, 2010)

I live in the back of beyond in rural Somerset and have had no trouble at all with DAB - way better than FM and quite a lot better than the DAB in the wife's 64 plate GTi. I reckon you have a faulty system.


----------



## 90TJM (Sep 30, 2013)

Got it in the wifes MINI and it does vary from day to day in the same area.Go into a hilly area and can be very poor.I do wonder if the current UK DAB network is really fit for mobile use.


----------



## SiHancox (Sep 12, 2011)

90TJM said:


> I do wonder if the current UK DAB network is really fit for mobile use.


That's one question, the other is audio quality - take a look on a few HiFi forums and it's been a big issue for some time now, also when they intend to turn off FM and what will trigger it. The goal posts have already been moved for that and DAB coverage seems to mention nothing about guaranteed signal quality as well (intermittent cuts outs in built up areas for example).

Like most things, which offers the better service will probably take a back seat to businesses making the most money, and these businesses seem to be advising the government - so what we end up with is anyone's guess.


----------



## AdamA9 (Jul 8, 2011)

My A1 has really bad connection and is cutting out in and about town, where as my TTS is fine and rarely drops signal. Not sure why.


----------



## SiHancox (Sep 12, 2011)

Maybe equipment (or aerial systems) now being installed are better at receiving the problematic DAB signals in built up areas or while traveling through difficult terrain, the question is will it ever be as reliable as good old FM - anyhow, we still have AM, that's progress!


----------

